# magnaplanar tympani ID



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

Haven't found a lot of info on these. What's a good price and how are they?


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Need a large room for these. I would also be wary of the thin wires that connect each panel. 

That said, these were the cat's meow for quite some time. Certainly a conversation piece. Most of my research has them over th $600 mark if they are fully functioning.

Remember that they are a 4ohm "speaker" with odd loading. You will need an amplifier with some guts.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I was under the impression that maggies had a pretty damn flat impedance response therefore much like a resistor.


----------



## scotty3x3 (Nov 7, 2008)

nice


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

they do have a flat impedence curve, but they are power hungry, I had the last version the Tympani IVa models....very sensitive to room placement and room treatments...they sound best in very dead rooms with at least 300 watts/ch on them


----------

